# Favourite Powerpuff Girl



## goflb (Nov 25, 2011)

vote for your favourite and we'll see who wins


----------



## LarsN (Nov 25, 2011)

which one is the pink one?


----------



## goflb (Nov 25, 2011)

For clarification:
Pink - Blossom
Blue - Bubbles
Green - Buttercup


----------



## ottozing (Nov 25, 2011)

bubbles ftw


----------



## Dene (Nov 25, 2011)

Buttercup ftw!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'll go for bubbles. At the time I first saw the series cute was still the most important attribute of a girl, (and ewoks, but that's not the point), and my opinion doesn't change easily.
If I'd see the show for the first time ever around this age I'd go for buttercup


----------



## gyc6001 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bubbles. I have not watched series of powerpuff girls already for many years.


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 25, 2011)

goflb said:


> For clarification:
> Pink - Blossom
> Blue - Bubbles
> Green - Buttercup


 
Thanks. 

I'd vote for bubbles, but since they always finished beating the ship out of the villains and buttercup was always the first to propose that plan, my vote goes for her.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 25, 2011)

bubbles ftw!!


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 25, 2011)

It's hard to pick. When I was younger I always liked Bubbles and Buttercup (probably Bubbles better). Now I think I'm gonna go with Bubbles.


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 25, 2011)

Bubbles is clearly the best.

But wanna hear something that will blow your mind?
My cousin has a plushie of bubbles dressed as a farmer. He obtained it at the county fair... about 5-10 years BEFORE the powerpuff girls premiered on television.


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 25, 2011)

^ Inception


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 25, 2011)

Bubbles because the voice actress for her also does Twilight Sparkle's voice.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 25, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Bubbles because the voice actress for her also does Twilight Sparkle's voice.


 
The same. =D


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 25, 2011)

Bubbles! On another note: Anyone saw the Japanese version of PPG. It's so lol.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 25, 2011)

^Lol.

Bubbles!


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 25, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Bubbles! On another note: Anyone saw the Japanese version of PPG. It's so lol.


PPGZ. No, I haven't, not yet...I might watch it if they bring it to the US.


----------

